# Review: Angelwax Superior Automotive Glass Cleaner



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi,
i recieved few samples from AngelWax last week, and i thought that would be nice to do a review on them. This is the first review, and there will be more reviews of their products in upcoming months. It's my first review on DW, so i hope you'll like it
Any critics or comments are always welcome 

*WHAT IS IT?*
AngelWax Superior automotive glass cleaner

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
Taken from Angelwax website


> Our »Superior Automotive Glass Cleaner« has a pleasant citrus odour and has been developed to be simple to use and will leave your glass streak free and crystal clear.
> As with all of our products this is hand made in small batches and available in 500ml bottles complete with a trigger spray to ensure the glass cleaner is evenly distributed across the surface.


*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*
2007 Opel/Vauxhall corsa D

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*
I admit i don't like cleaning windows on cars. I hate it actually, so i'm always after good glass cleaners that are easy to use with excelent results. John from AngelWax kindly sent me few samples to try and one of them was their glass cleaner. If you look at their site description it's in blue colour, with nice fragnance, however mine is green with strong amonia (i think) smell, i don't recommend to sniff it too hard, it has really strong smell. Since my mom's car wasn't washed for over a month now and it's covered in dirt, salt, grime… you name it, i thought that would be the perfect candidate for AngelWax glass cleaner. I should mention that all windows are treated with Nanolex premium or Gtechniq G1 (50/50 durability test). 
Instructions says 


> »Simply spray onto glass and clean thoroughly with a clean MF cloth,before removing excess glass cleaner with another clean dry MF towel.«


Nice 100ml sample bottle with all labels and instructions








Very dirty window








Decanted in spray bottle








Sprayed onto right half of the glass and left to work for few seconds and wiped with a MF cloth
















Turned a MF to a clean dry side and buffed of the residue (very clean)!!








50/50








Great, streak free finish








Dirty cloth after whole rear window








Well it sure does what it says. I admit that i didn't expect that kind of performance but i'm impressed. Spray, clean with a MF, buff with another MF and walk away. No streaks or anything, it's hard to picture a glass but trust me it is clean 

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

With Ł3.40 for 500ml i think that's great value for the money and it sure does what it says on the label. Great cleaning power, no streaks, easy to use, low consumption… In my opinion that's one of the best glass cleaners around, it's on my shopping list for sure.
Thanks to John at AngelWax for donating a sample. Andi f you like to purchase that item please visit www.angelwax.co.uk


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, certainly cut through the gunk...

Only thing i would say is i would not use to clean the grime off all the road spray i would wash the windows while washing the car and then use the Glass Cleaner, so max product and effectiveness on the more stubborn marks.

Even if not washing whole car i would wash the muck off the windows even with just water and sponge etc then use the glass cleaner for say bug residue etc.

Look forward to more of your reviews... keep up the good work...:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

You know whats good, Anchems rain repellant!


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

james_death said:


> Thanks for sharing, certainly cut through the gunk...
> 
> Only thing i would say is i would not use to clean the grime off all the road spray i would wash the windows while washing the car and then use the Glass Cleaner, so max product and effectiveness on the more stubborn marks.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate:thumb: 
I wanted to wash a car but, here's snowing at the moment and the temps are sub zero so no washing for me  Windows are sealed too which i believe helps a lot when cleaning windows. 
I've tried that cleaner on inside car windows and in house too (windows (inside-outside), mirrors) and it is very effective on "uncoated" windows too. Very powerful cleaning action. I have no pictures of that but i thought that you all would want to know that  Shame about the smell though 
I will buy bigger bottle of this next year, and hopefully will get to clean some nasty windows too and i'll try to document it and post an update here.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll agree with Spoony, the rain repellant is something else. Beads water off crazily from 30mph.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Spoony said:


> You know whats good, Anchems rain repellant!


Will try that too soon


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Spoony said:


> You know whats good, Anchems rain repellant!


Had some once never used it got linky mate?


----------

